# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Video dạy lập trình web(Tiếng Việt)

## sonseoer001

Các bạn vào đây nè: http://csharpvn.com/forums/t/4.aspx
Trong đây còn rất nhiều video dạy Window Form, Ajax, SilverLight, LinQ.... bằng tiếng Việt
www.csharpvn.com

----------


## wekhanh

híc, chẳng down được zìa, bùn quá!

----------


## thuthuy7794

links tốt mà bạn

----------


## Shop Chuyện Tình

thank You verry much !

----------


## mewxu

Thanks for share!!

----------

